# bleaching rocks



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ok... i have never bleached rocks before, i have always just went to creeks or whatnot and found rocks and brought them home and just scrubbed them really good... well, yesterday i went to a landscape place and purchased about 7 big rocks(small boulders)... i didn't realize how cheaps rocks are. i always thought they would be exspensive...

anyway, i was gonna just boil them, but i couldn't find a pot big enough to fit the rocks, so i am bleaching them now instead...

my question is how other people bleach there rocks... this is what i am doing now...

i brought the rocks home and ran them under hot water and scrubbed them first... then i put the rocks in a rubbermaid container with roughly a 4-5 to 1 mix between water and bleach... i let them soak for about 24 hours... now i am in the process of rinsing... i emptied the containers of the rocks, rinsed the containers out good, and put rocks back in and filled container up with just water... i let them sit for about an hour and emptied... i am repeating a couple more times, and then i am gonna let them sit overnight in the final rinse...

is this an ok way of doing this, or should i start over with a different way... thanks in advance i hope for the comments...


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

Provided you rinse them until you can no longer smell bleach, you will be fine. I would use a clean rag to thoroughly wipe them when rinsing as well. :thumb:


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just be safe, learned the hard way what bleach can do to the fish. I would after rinsing maybe let them sit in a bucket/tub of water overnight with some dechlorinator to make sure there is no chlorine cloramine effect! :thumb:


----------



## nonowt (Feb 11, 2008)

perfect the way you are doing them and like someone has allready stated if you cant smell bleach :thumb: i leave mine for 48hrs :thumb:


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

I do the same prosses with my rocks. After leting them set over night I rince them off 4-5 times with the hotest posibale watter I can stand the refill the pail with a declornator I use in the tank when I do watter changes and let that agen sit over night then rince a few times agen and they are good to go. I have never have a problem with my fish doing it this way.


----------

